# Shipping Supplies near Tampa



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

For those near Tampa interested in shipping supplies there is an aquarium coop store that has most everything needed. They sell several sizes of styro coolers including the small ones that fit inside slightly bigger ones and the card board boxes to go with them as well as a couple sizes of gel packs and several types of heat packs, the store is:

FTFFA COOP Store
5129 State Rd 674
Wimauma, FL 33598
PH: 813-938-1162

They are about 4 miles east of I-75 off of exit 240.


----------



## KeithS (May 27, 2008)

FTFFcoop, Also has an online store. Packing/ Shipping supplies as well as much much more.I have used them many times.


----------

